# iMac screen calibration help?



## ironsidephoto (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a 27" iMac (no color fringing issues! Yay!) that I'd like to calibrate for photo processing. I've never had a problem with color issues etc. with prints in the past, but some that I recently got back looked quite dark, so I figured it's about that time. 

Are there any recommendations on how to do this and not blow a hole in my wallet? Spyder vs. i1Display 2? Different "pro" levels etc of either? I'm lost.

Here's an interesting blog post about it. Let me know if you agree.
Bret Edge Photography  The iMac Calibration Conundrum

Thanks.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Aug 22, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## amygray (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry to bother you as I imagine you've resolved this issue long ago . . . but I just brought home a new 27" iMac and I'm trying to come up with a calibration solution.  What did you end up doing?  Are you happy?

Thanks in advance for your help/advice!!


----------



## Eco (Nov 15, 2010)

Guess I'm lucky, mine is balls on with both of my print shops!


----------



## DanBrown (Nov 16, 2010)

I have the same problem! Help us please!!


----------



## Garbz (Nov 16, 2010)

Most of the entry level solutions are the same and they all do the job just fine. I recommend the eye1 Display2 for no other reason than I own one. Other's here will recommend the Spyder3


----------

